# OH BLD? Never seen it...



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 14, 2009)

I was chatting to my GF a few nights ago about OH (I started doing OH about 3 weeks ago) and she asked if anyone had ever done OH BLD. Now, I'm sure that it's been done at some point, but I've never seen this myself. 

Why is it not a popular "event"?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I was chatting to my GF a few nights ago about OH (I started doing OH about 3 weeks ago) and she asked if anyone had ever done OH BLD. Now, I'm sure that it's been done at some point, but I've never seen this myself.
> 
> Why is it not a popular "event"?



who knows ... never even thought of it ...

EDIT: Just type in "OH BLD" on youtube and there are vids,
but I dont dont why it isn't popular


----------



## Edmund (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't know why. Correct if I'm wrong but i think Justin Adsuara (am I spelling that right) did it on video.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2009)

I has seen DOUBLE OH bld.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 14, 2009)

If you want to see OH BLD, go to Mike's channel and watch him do it WHILE JUGGLING. Now that's crazy stuff.
EDIT: Whoops, right above me.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 14, 2009)

Why isn't there FMC BLD?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Why isn't there FMC BLD?



Sounds like speedBLD to the next level.
Do it man, video and all!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I has seen DOUBLE OH bld.



pfft. I've seen double BLD under water while skydiving on a roller coaster. :fp


----------



## Edmund (Oct 14, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I has seen DOUBLE OH bld.
> ...



pffffffffft I've seen double feet bld with chopsticks underwater while skydiving on a roller coaster.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2009)

The facepalm is excessive, what are you trying to prove?


----------



## Forte (Oct 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



I saw Mondo open a bottle of Ramune. 

And he is good at BLD and OH.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



PFFFTTTTTTTTTTT! I've seen double feet with chopsticks underwater while skydiving on a roller coast while juggling 12 flaming chainsaws and assembling a gigaminx.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 14, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT I've seen double MULTI bld (39/39) feet with chopsticks underwater while skydiving on a roller coast while juggling 12 flaming chainsaws, assembling a gigaminx, and all the solves in multi had 18 move solutions


----------



## piemaster (Oct 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Hmph. I can solve a magic using the roux method.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2009)

Forte said:


> I saw Mondo open a bottle of Ramune.
> .



RAMUNE! DELICIOUS SUGARY YUM!


----------



## Edmund (Oct 14, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



**** YOU WIN!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 14, 2009)

****Tears of joy


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh wow, Mike! That is by far the coolest cubing video I have ever seen. OH, behind the back BLD while juggling two balls in 4:42. Unbelievably amazing.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I has seen DOUBLE OH bld.



The scramble was mirrored if I'm not mistaken. Are you referring to Dennis's video?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2009)

linkmaster03 said:


> Oh wow, Mike! That is by far the coolest cubing video I have ever seen. OH, behind the back BLD while juggling two balls in 4:42. Unbelievably amazing.



Thanks very much!

Now I need to give that "double MULTI bld (39/39) feet with chopsticks underwater while skydiving on a roller coast while juggling 12 flaming chainsaws, assembling a gigaminx, and all the solves in multi had 18 move solutions" thing a try.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I has seen DOUBLE OH bld.
> ...



Ah, yes, that was the video.
Mirroring makes it less impressive, but still impressive.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> linkmaster03 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow, Mike! That is by far the coolest cubing video I have ever seen. OH, behind the back BLD while juggling two balls in 4:42. Unbelievably amazing.
> ...



:fp Were you hearing anything I said about Roux and magic? That one takes the cake. Although.....the cake is a lie.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > linkmaster03 said:
> ...



Uh, yeah, but that one sounded too hard, so I thought I'd go for the easy one instead.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Good luck with the flaming chainsaws part.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



Think it would be considered cheating if I multiplexed them?

And I'm not exactly sure how to "skydive on a roller coaster". Would that be skydiving to land on a roller coaster, or perhaps sitting on a roller coaster car which is falling from an airplane? To have enough time for the 39 cubes (with feet using chopsticks), I'd probably have to jump from the space shuttle. And I'm not sure how to do the underwater part - maybe have the roller coaster car filled with water? I'm so confused...


----------



## piemaster (Oct 14, 2009)

You're in a roller coaster, which is in a tank filled with water, which is attached to a parachute.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 14, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Why isn't there FMC BLD?



http://cube.garron.us/BLD/speed/


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 14, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Why isn't there FMC BLD?



Yes, yes, YES. This has the potential to be epic. I don't mean speedBld though as other people have suggested. I mean follow all of the regulations for regular FMC, but do it blindfolded with inspection of course.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 14, 2009)

Gone are the days where people knew where to look for information....

Also, I think my best speed BLD "FMC" is in the low 30's.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTI succeeded at corners only BLD solve today.


----------

